# First Gobbler



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

That is an awesome bird! Congrats was it youth season ?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Nice job! way to go on the first bird ever!


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

thats a good lookin bird. congrats


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome bird congrats!!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

nice bird i haven't even ever gone turkey huntin


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Great bird! :happy:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> That is an awesome bird! Congrats was it youth season ?


It doesn't matter down here in Florida.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I made a mistake on the spur size on my gobbler, the spurs anr 1 1/4 in. long.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulation on the bird.

I got one with my 12 gauge last year. Gonna go after one with a bow this year.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Congratulation on the bird.
> 
> I got one with my 12 gauge last year. Gonna go after one with a bow this year.


Yeah, now since I got one, mostly from now on I am only going to bowhunt turkeys.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, now since I got one, mostly from now on I am only going to bowhunt turkeys.


Hey thats what I said last year...but then my only bird that year was with a shotgun Either with a bow or gun, its a blast!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> Hey thats what I said last year...but then my only bird that year was with a shotgun Either with a bow or gun, its a blast!


Yeah, it sure is, once you kill one or get to experience someone kill a gobbler, you are hooked for life. All though deer are still my favorite animal to bowhunt, but that might change in a year once I go out West to elk hunt.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

sweet bird my frist awsome i shot it in the snow at 645 am frist time ever but this weekend im going to try for 2009 and this time ill have a b-mobile


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ktyre said:


> sweet bird my frist awsome i shot it in the snow at 645 am frist time ever but this weekend im going to try for 2009 and this time ill have a b-mobile


yeah, we used a B-mobile on our hunt and my Dad said we are going to own one eventually.


----------



## shadowgroup (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats


----------

